# ATV firewood rig.....



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Thought I'd post a couple pics of my firewood rig, it has hauled all my firewood since I bought it in '99, the trailer was built a couple years later after I broke the hitch with a larger trailer. 










Installed an atv winch on the front of the trailer recently to drag poles closer to the rig. Still tweaking, but works ok so far.










I have enough wood stacked up for a couple years, and the dead ash keep toppling over.....all set for a long time.

Anyone else have an atv firewood rig?

Scott b.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's a pic of the splitter and woodpile:


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice here's mine. I'm looking into picking up a cart to tow behind but for now I just load them on the back rack and drive them over to were I split them.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

sylvan19 said:


> Nice here's mine. I'm looking into picking up a cart to tow behind but for now I just load them on the back rack and drive them over to were I split them.


That'll work! With the volume we burn, a trailer is a necessity. When we finally got the deadfall ash cleaned up it was time to mow the shooting lanes, the 44 inch rough cut chopper works well:










I like to keep the trails mowed back and the wood cleaned up around the blind:










Chain saw work, chopping brush, and grass seed makes nice wide trails:











Scott B.


----------

